# What to order in Mainland china.....????



## monsursound (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey guys...we will have a small celebration day after tommorow.We will have our lunch in mainland china.What will be the best dish to order???Our budget is around 200-250 per head.....pls suggest some 'wrist licking good' kind of dishes...


----------



## d3p (Jun 4, 2012)

Here is the menu of Mainland China.

*<Click Here>*


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 4, 2012)

Mainland China is overrated.  Crap food (at least in Pune).


----------



## a_medico (Jun 4, 2012)

Chinese bhel


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2012)

I have never visited Mainland China but here is my fav dishes in Chung Wah(CE) or Beijing Bites(BB)

Chicken Manchow - Soup
Chicken Fuyong  - Omlet  
Thai Fried Chicken,Ginger Fish Fry, Spinach Fried Chicken(CW), Chicken Lollypops   - Starter
Malakha Rice (I dont recall the correct spelling) - Main Course
Chicken Fried Noodles - This is my usual order 
Date Pancake with icecreme (BB) , darshan (CW) (honey noodles with icecreme) - Desserts

These are my usual orders when going in groups


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2012)

something called general stew is good


----------



## monsursound (Jun 4, 2012)

thank u guys for ur replies....


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2012)

the foods good but really really expensive.Almost no hotel is that expensive .
The chicken starters are 300 whereas in a posh 3 star hotel its 150/200


----------



## ico (Jun 4, 2012)

Indian food ftw.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 4, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> Mainland China is overrated.  Crap food (at least in Pune).



Say what?



ico said:


> Indian food ftw.



Again, personal choice.


----------



## monsursound (Jun 4, 2012)

So is it really overrated????


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ No its not food is by far the best Chinese i ever had


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jun 4, 2012)

i have always taken their buffet and it will be around 700/- Rs per head adult.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 4, 2012)

Monsursound- Are you from Calcutta?? If so then I can suggest some better restaurent than Mainlandchina.


----------



## monsursound (Jun 4, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Monsursound- Are you from Calcutta?? If so then I can suggest some better restaurent than Mainlandchina.


bro......... i am from durgapur.


----------



## Renny (Jun 6, 2012)

Crap food, ridiculously high prices. Stay away.


----------



## Rahim (Jun 7, 2012)

Mainland China provides authentic chinese which may be tasteless for those who eat indianised-chinese.


----------



## eggman (Jun 8, 2012)

Rahim said:


> Mainland China provides authentic chinese which may be tasteless for those who eat indianised-chinese.



Exactly. Its not Beijing bites


----------



## monsursound (Jun 8, 2012)

Rahim said:


> Mainland China provides authentic chinese which may be tasteless for those who eat indianised-chinese.


ya agreed.....all that chinese we eat is actually called indo-chinese....
Anyways....after going there we saw that only noodles fitting our budget...so we ordered chicken hakka noodles...along with it came a hot sauce,vinegar soaked salad,sweet chili sauce and another thing that i still didn't figured out yet 
But the quality was amazing.....


----------



## theserpent (Jun 8, 2012)

^^ You mean the cabbage salad? that awsome


----------



## Romeo420 (Jun 8, 2012)

Hakka noodles


----------



## monsursound (Jun 10, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ You mean the cabbage salad? that awsome


that was cabbage???
I felt it like lettuce...lol!!!
anyways...it was awesome...


----------



## theserpent (Jun 10, 2012)

yea lettuce cabbage whatever..It's awesome!


----------



## iinfi (Jun 11, 2012)

wonder wat anelka is eating!


----------



## ico (Jun 11, 2012)

iinfi said:


> wonder wat anelka is eating!


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jun 11, 2012)

Don't forget to request for chopsticks.


----------



## ajayritik (Jun 11, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Don't forget to request for chopsticks.



Kaheka chopsticks bhaiyya. The OP has already gone to the place. You want Mainland China to send the OP some souvenirs for visiting their place?



Tenida said:


> Monsursound- Are you from Calcutta?? If so then I can suggest some better restaurent than Mainlandchina.



Here in Hyderabad couple of years ago we had something called Kafulok. It was one of the best Chinese I ever had. I think it's there in Kolkatta now. Why don't you check it out?


----------

